# some crazy looking snakes



## Dukz13 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey dunno if an1 has seen this but check it out *www.boabasement.com/ball.htm* this is crazy


----------



## Emzie (Sep 9, 2008)

there all pretty ugly imo


----------



## jasontini (Sep 9, 2008)

omg..
only in america...


----------



## Kurama (Sep 9, 2008)

Hate it or love it, you cannot say they are not amazing!


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 9, 2008)

jasontini said:


> omg..
> only in america...



Carpets will be like that in Australia before too long. Of course, at that stage they'll have bright blue and green Balls and Corns over there, glow in that dark Balls and Corns, and Australians will be shaking their heads saying "OMG! Only in America!". 

Where it will go after that I'm not sure. How long it will take for Australians to get into the bright blue stuff and glow in the dark snakes I'm not sure of either, and perhaps we won't at all.


----------



## Minka (Sep 9, 2008)

Purely on aesthetics value i like them. Im not a fan of Ball Pythons though...


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 9, 2008)

Minka said:


> Purely on aesthetics value i like them. Im not a fan of Ball Pythons though...



I can't stand Ball Pythons! They're the sookiest pythons around. They do the impossible in making Carpet Pythons look like they have character!


----------



## Colin (Sep 9, 2008)

Minka said:


> Purely on aesthetics value i like them. Im not a fan of Ball Pythons though...



I'm not a big fan either, but only a few of those varieties appeal to me aestheticly. 
Not all mutations are attractive in my opinion, but I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 9, 2008)

i love em!!
so much variety,...!!


----------



## weet-bix (Sep 9, 2008)

If you want a pretty, colorful picture paint one............leave things natural.

I think they are ugly....jmo


----------



## Minka (Sep 9, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> I can't stand Ball Pythons! They're the sookiest pythons around. They do the impossible in making Carpet Pythons look like they have character!


 

Was that Sdaji almost complamenting Carpet Pythons.... :lol:


----------



## mckellar007 (Sep 9, 2008)

i quiet like them, the names are starting to get a bit long though, i mean "hypo super pastel jungle ball python" couldnt they have just call it something a little more simple?


----------



## Sturdy (Sep 9, 2008)

not a fan of ball pythons but the piebald one look quite effective.


----------



## Wench (Sep 9, 2008)

ugly heads... big purple heads yuk
i have an issue with snakes and heads hahahaha..
i like the piebald one tho, the white with the spots, looks like my dog.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 9, 2008)

wow well arent we all ball python haters!!! peronally there is not an animal I could say "im not a fan of" I like some more than others but I could not say I dont like any. These are what I would call human artwork and I think natural is a lot nicer.


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 9, 2008)

Minka said:


> Was that Sdaji almost complamenting Carpet Pythons.... :lol:



Not for a moment; just pointing out how bad Balls are. It's like saying "You're worse than $#!7". It's not that you're saying excrement is good, you're using excrement as an example of something extremely bad so that you can explain just how bad something else is.

If you want me to compliment Carpets, I can. Jokes aside I don't stew over them and I'm realistic about them. They're very beautiful and have a lot of variability. They'll make an excellent snake for morph development (as long as people want to hybridise, which they will, which makes me sad but I accept it). Most people don't care about snake character as long as it eats and doesn't bite, and Carpets usually eat and often don't bite, so they're good for many people.

Before anyone jumps on me for the hybrid thing, I don't even keep Carpets let alone hybridise them and I'm not personally fond of mixing localities. I'm not even willing to mix localities with things like Red-bellieds or Water Pythons.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 9, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Carpets will be like that in Australia before too long. Of course, at that stage they'll have bright blue and green Balls ....


 
Poor snakes


----------



## nikay11 (Sep 9, 2008)

I never preferred ball pythons due to the fact that they are everywhere!! Most newbies buy them because they are good beginners, and noticeably they have tons of morphs out there. I like harder to find/not so popular/or exotic snakes(in terms of color i.e. GTP). I don't mind morphs at all and some of those like the platinum ball python is good looking just not into the specific snake.


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 9, 2008)

Colin said:


> I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder


Absolutely correct.

They don't do anything for me.... Much rather our natives.


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sorry 2 say,but their not that special,i would still prefer Aussie pythons


----------



## Retic (Sep 9, 2008)

Some absolutely beautiful animals there, the range of Ball Python morphs seems endless.


----------



## mica (Sep 9, 2008)

Lemon blast??
Sounds like a lolly..


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 9, 2008)

mica said:


> Lemon blast??
> Sounds like a lolly..



Lots of them do. 'Dreamsicle' always reminds me of some sort of ice-cream.


----------



## mrillusion (Sep 9, 2008)

lol sounds like a candy shop


----------



## pete12 (Sep 9, 2008)

ewwwww their ugly why do they have to change their genetic structure it's wrong if you ask me mabey we should cange the peolple who are doing it's genes see how they feel about that who knows the snakes may even be suffering pain.


----------



## gozz (Sep 9, 2008)

they are very nice


----------



## snakelvr (Sep 9, 2008)

Everyone should have a right to an opinion without being at risk of being critisized. Personally I think that some of those were really beautiful, whereas some did nothing for me at all. Like they say beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.


----------



## Dukz13 (Sep 10, 2008)

yer piebald was my fav incredible


----------



## gelusmuse (Sep 10, 2008)

Curioser and curioser.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 10, 2008)

pete12 said:


> ewwwww their ugly why do they have to change their genetic structure it's wrong if you ask me mabey we should cange the peolple who are doing it's genes see how they feel about that who knows the snakes may even be suffering pain.


 :shockeople already permantly change their look by tattoos and body modifications ,seen some people that you cant really tell if they are human or goat .......horns and completely covered in tats ......if it could be done genetically and say you could take a pill to morph your looks I BET there would be people getting that done instead of the pain of a needle or mutilation......on the flip side some would stick to the old ways were pains involved........i am not a fan of this happening to the snakes ,but I have to say some do look fantastic.....others no ...but each to there own its been done in the bird ,dog,cat,horse,cattle,goat,just to name a few and seems to be accepted by us humans now its the reps turn...........


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 10, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Where it will go after that I'm not sure. How long it will take for Australians to get into the bright blue stuff and glow in the dark snakes I'm not sure of either, and perhaps we won't at all.



............maybe.......................designer pythons with FLAVOUR or aroma??????? oooohhhhh now let me see.......... chocolate.oh YES!.............pizza .............. mmmmmm......maybe..... lemon....orange.......cherry.....vanilla.........the list and the possibilities are just endless!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 10, 2008)

Dipcdame said:


> ............maybe.......................designer pythons with FLAVOUR or aroma??????? oooohhhhh now let me see.......... chocolate.oh YES!.............pizza .............. mmmmmm......maybe..... lemon....orange.......cherry.....vanilla.........the list and the possibilities are just endless!!!!!!!!



I hadn't thought about that one! You know, somewhere down the track I could actually imagine congenitally scented snakes being a fad, although my guess is that it won't happen. We don't have that technology yet anyway. I don't think glow in the dark snakes are all that far away, but we may never see them in Australia, at least not legally.


----------

